# Profile Update



## norgeskog (Mar 6, 2005)

WHat happened, there is not way to update your individual profile, and my avatar/picture at my signature merely  has the URL and not the image.  What has happened??? :-?


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 6, 2005)

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 6, 2005)

Bangbang said:
			
		

> I was wondering the same thing.


 
bang are you happy with these changes.  I am not, but I am willing to give it a go.  Does not seem as user friendly.


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 6, 2005)

Bang just found it, go to USER CP from the main page.  confusing.


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 6, 2005)

I tried the USER CP and followed the instructions, and on the page it shows the DUCK as my picture, but it does not post.  What is wrong??  :?


----------



## Andy R (Mar 6, 2005)

no images are allowed in the signature right now.  This feature might or might not be back...


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 6, 2005)

Andy R said:
			
		

> no images are allowed in the signature right now. This feature might or might not be back...


 
Do not understand why it will not be back, but why are the smile's in teh text not posting????


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Mar 6, 2005)

norgeskog, thanks for the info on where to edit profile.  I've been offline for a long time due to technical difficulties and had to change my email address.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 6, 2005)

I like the changes.
It does seem to be a little more complicated but,
I'm sure we'll all get used to this and be back to
posting 24/7.


----------



## Catseye (Mar 7, 2005)

Andy R said:
			
		

> no images are allowed in the signature right now. This feature might or might not be back...


 
Whyever not??? 

Andy, a bunch of us are running a weight-loss challenge thread in the Healthy Eating forum.  We each have as our signature a ticker image that shows weekly progress.  It's a useful device, and fun besides.  I'd hate for us to have to do without it.  

Please restore the signature images.  


Cats


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes and I have myself flexing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This is necessary for me to project the image that Im in shape. THING ABOUT MY EGO MAN!!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 7, 2005)

I believe Andy said they may OR may not be allowed in the future.  Everyone is assuming they will not be.  Andy will do his best to get this working - but right now there are other things to think about - Please give it some time - be patient.  And read ALL of what he has to say - not just the part you don't want to hear ;-)   There are lots of things to fix here in the beginning.  We all just need to be patient.  I have issues too - but everything will take time to "fix".  Thanks to everyone for just being patient.


----------



## Hungry (Mar 7, 2005)

*Lost PW*

The new format didn't rememember my PW and I didn't either 
It only took me 5 trys to get through about ten screens before I got a new temporary PW.

Charlie


----------



## GB (Mar 7, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I believe Andy said they may OR may not be allowed in the future.  Everyone is assuming they will not be.  Andy will do his best to get this working - but right now there are other things to think about - Please give it some time - be patient.  And read ALL of what he has to say - not just the part you don't want to hear ;-)   There are lots of things to fix here in the beginning.  We all just need to be patient.  I have issues too - but everything will take time to "fix".  Thanks to everyone for just being patient.


In addition to what Kitchenelf said here, the images are still attached to your account. They are now just a link instead of an image. For the people in the weight loss challenge, you can still view how each other is doing by clicking on the link where the image used to be.


----------



## Darkstream (Mar 7, 2005)

That's what y'all get with a new master.










.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 7, 2005)

Wasabi - you keep testing - it's the only way to learn how this place works - when you're done delete your stuff like you did above and I'll remove them. OK?


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Mar 7, 2005)

i find that the more complex something gets then the harder it is and more frustrating it is to use something so i would havet agree this isn't user friendly


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 7, 2005)

You can still just post and submit - you don't have to use all the bells and whistles.  It's pretty simple when you look at that way.


----------



## MJ (Mar 7, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> - you don't have to use all the bells and whistles.


It sure is fun though.8)


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh but MJ, you are so easily amused


----------

